# IP mit Mod_Rewrite in Domain übersetzen



## simauki (11. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe zwei Fragen zum Apachen und zum IIS.

1. Ich habe mir eine feste IP-Adresse besorgt.
2. Ich habe zwei Subdomains angelegt.
3. Ich habe eine PHP-Anwendung im xampp auf Port 80 laufen.
4. Ich habe eine Sharepoint-Anwendung auf Port 19500 im IIS 6 laufen.

Problem 1:

Beim Aufruf der Subdomain für den xampp http://subdomain1.domain.com werde ich auf meine IP http://xxx.yyy.zzz.aaa/htdocs_unterordner/index.php weitergeleitet. Sieht nicht wirklich schön aus, die Subdomain in der Adresszeile im Browser gefällt mir da besser...

Problem 2:

Beim Aufruf der Subdomain für den IIS - Sharepoint auf Port 19500 http://subdomain1.domain.com werde ich auf meine IP http://xxx.yyy.zzz.aaa:19500/default.aspx weitergeleitet. Sieht noch schlimmer aus, auch hier gefällt mir die Subdomain in der Adresszeile besser.

Lösung 1: ? Beim Xampp mache ich das mit Mod_Rewrite, denke ich zumindest? In welchen Ordner muss die .htaccess und wie muss so eine Rule aussehen?
Lösung 2: ? Wo und wie kann ich so eine Maskierung beim IIS 6 veranlassen?

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG Stephan


----------

